# gas cap 73 Ariens S12



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

031079

I lost my gas cap bagging leaves today. previously I had purchased one based on this part number, but it did not fit correctly, the actual gas gauge unit was to tall. Just trying to figure out what vented cap I can put on there now. I tied a Walmart bag over the opening for now, but need to get a new cap. looked around, not sure what will fit, anyone got a link?

31819 this does not fit, I bought one a few years ago and it was to tall.

it is a 931001 Ariens S12, Kohler motor. from reading a few other threads, there is a shorter tank that is only 6 inches tall, and the gas cap in the parts manual shows the other cap, 31819

so the mystery is what is the part # for the short tank, or even better - is there a generic cap I can buy at Ace Hardware that could fit, would be better than the walmart bag and piece of twine I used to close it off today ...


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

could this fit, I measured the opening and it seemed like an even 2" to me, maybe 1 7/8, but I think 2"

https://www.walmart.com/ip/Arnold-U...beacon_version=1.0.1&findingMethod=p13n#about


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

nope, completely wrong on the size. I went out in my shed and remembered for whatever reason the previous owner hand a half dozen or so gas tanks from small engine this or that's. I actually found what looks like the cap that was on it, the other one looked like it had been through a snowblower a time or 2 so was not much to look at, but seemed to work good enough. This one, says mix on the top, so the other cap was not original. this one fits the same, but is cracked, and the inner diameter is 1.5" -- it screws down right onto the Ariens gas tank on the tractor, too bad it is cracked.

if I can figure out what it actually fits, that I can look up a cap for, looks like a little more trial and error is in order ..

took some pictures of the cap. sure makes me wish I'd taken another minute to finish what I was doing the right way and not lose the other one. what is this cap from? anyone recognize it? should be cheap to get another one, just not sure what it is...


----------



## film495 (Nov 1, 2013)

http://www.acehardware.com/product/index.jsp?productId=1272460&prodFindSrc=cart
closest thing I can find is this, seems pretty common, wonder if the thread will match ... worth a few bucks to find out I guess.


----------



## TecumsehBriggs (Jun 17, 2011)

Had the same issue with my S16H. Kept the one that came with the tractor, although it was not original. See my thread on S16H.


----------

